# is that a wirehair??



## alaska (Nov 10, 2004)

hello dick monson...just curious about the dog in your avatar..reminds me of my first wirehair. Would you mind posting a photo and sharing where the dog is from?? thanks, vean


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

alaska, I have trouble loading pictures in a post but I have few of Sam in the photo gallery:

gallery/album.php?album_id=401&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&start=24

Both his parent came from "Dakota Wirehairs" @ Washburn, ND: http://www.dakotawirehairs.com/index.htm

I'm too old to run behind a lab anymore so I decided on a pointer. I had checked around and even talked to Gary, the owner of DW, and other kennels too. But you don't really know what you are buying. The father of a friend of mine hunts upland in NW ND. I mean he hunts alot. He had Sam's sire and bought a ***** from the same kennel (DW) to get a male pup because he liked the stud so much. Just one litter. So I got a litter mate. 5 of his sisters are around Valley City. They are soft mouthed dogs. Except for my Sam, whom my hunting buddy calls him Slaughter House Sam. It's my own fault because my old lab taught him to kill ground squirrels so he gives roosters equal treatment. I wouldn't trade him for anything. I'm sure there are many top notch kennels out there but I'm going back to DW when my old lab kicks off. I'd do it now but there isn't enough room on the couch for 3 dogs.


----------



## alaska (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the info...I like the look of your dog.. Are his littermates pretty similar in color and coat? I am beginning the tortuous process of finding another.. How would you describe the temperment of the dogs at DH ?? I like a little more laid back wirehair.. which I have had, but is not always easy to find in the breed.. thanks again


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick has a good Wirehair....but a lot of that is because he hunts upland a lot.  That dog probably has more experience in 1 year than most have in 5.I had 1 that died 4 years ago and I immediatly bought another pup.You say you like his color.....but I would not get another one that wasn't white.

My Max is white with a liver colored head.He is 3 now and I've had him out 15 days this year hunting pheasnts.He is turning into a better hunter than my Rocky before him.He stays a lot closer than the one I had previously.And he will hunt for anyone,not just me.First dog I've had that would do that.He made a bunch of nice points and retrieves on cripples the past weekend.

Can't go wrong with a GWP.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I have heard of good things about Dakota Wirehairs. When I purchased my pup, I got her from Top Shelf Kennels in Horace, ND. His dogs are laid back, it was also a concern of mine when I was looking for a pup. Daisy has turned out to be a very good dog. I hunt her about 50 days a season. She has hunted pheasants and sharptail mainly, but we have also hunted huns a lot along with ruffed grouse, duck and goose. She will get her chance at quail this winter yet as I will be taking a trip south. Below are a couple of photos of her.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jeff at Top Shelf trained my Max also.


----------



## alaska (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for all the feedback guys....I was in nodak for a couple of weeks in nov, wish I would have thought to ask these questions in oct..
I'm not in a big hurry , as i still have one dog in her prime. It's the first time in a long time though, that I didn't have 2 or even3 to hunt with. Am having to learn how to budget dog hours!!!
I'll check into DW a little more...My least successful venture with a dog was one that a breeder picked for me and shipped north, so I am pretty apprehensive doing that again. She has finally settled down (7 years ) and earns her keep with a solid performance on birds...My first 2 wirehairs I had pick of the litters, and it seems like I made excellent choices ( or got lucky) They are such a significant part of my life, that I don't feel I can afford to get it wrong...so I will definitely be beating the bushes and mulling over the choices in the months ahead....and probably drive myself (or the wife) crazy in the process...
happy holidays, vean


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Every dog is defintely different.My brother has 1 from the same litter as mine.Mine is about 10 lbs heavier and taller.His is fast as h*ll.He has 2 speeds.....100 mph and standing still.Much more agressive and hyper than mine.Mine is more of a gentlemans dog.....just right for me in my old age.


----------

